
It's official: your internet provider can share your web history - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/3/15105582/trump-signs-internet-privacy-rule-reversal-fcc
======
bluetwo
It's all a trap.

While they say they have no plans _1 to sell individual_ 2 browser histories
_3.

They don't say:

_1 Plans change when we need money

 _2 So you 'll sell aggregate data showing who visits what
sites/subreddits/facebook pages/etc. Combine that with public data and that
can unmask a user and their private browsing history.

_3 Is it true, as some have reported, that they have been storing this data
for years and will use all of it in their reporting?

It's insane. The intel/marketing/privacy implications are huge.

